# Introducing an NFLady with a new cat



## NFLady (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, my life has changed so quickly. Two days ago I was watching NFL Network, reading up on the latest news on Baltimore Ravens website and looking into event management careers. Those things are still taking place  but now I have a cat named Solo!! My son (8 yrs old) and I are in love. I want to do the best for Solo and visit cat sites to learn the latest.


----------



## southerngirl061 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here too, but I just wanted to say Solo is gorgeous! You and your son are lucky people


----------



## argonath (Aug 4, 2012)

beautiful cat, i love mackerel tabby cats, their stripes reminds me of tigers. I hope Solo doesn't behave like a tiger xD.


----------



## LeotheKat (Aug 5, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi
New to the forum, owner of a 5 year old 'red' Devon Rex


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucas718 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome, from one Ravens fan to another.


----------



## NFLady (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you!! I really appreciate the comments. I'm so excited to have her. I did not know the type of cat I had. Now I do  and changes her tiger moments. RAVENS!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome! Solo is a beauty. Go Ravens!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, and I wanted to add that when my cat, Josie, was a little shy stray on my porch, I called her "Raven" because I didn't know if she was male or female. When we caught her and brought her in, we found out she was a girl so we changed her name to Josie. My husband, a life-long Redskins fan, likes her new name much better. ha!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. What a beautiful cat! What is the story of how you unexpectedly got him or her?

Here a bigger picture to do him/her justice!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 6, 2012)

Solo is awesome! Welcome to the forums


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm 20 miles from Baltimore myself! Welcome to the Forum. I must say, though, that I'm a Redskins fan. It makes all the difference which 20 miles you're away from Baltimore. 

Solo is gorgeous! Where did you get him?


----------



## kmsmaine (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful cat! I am new to the forum and cats also, and it sounds like you quickly became a cat parent like me. My husband and I said we were going to wait a couple of weeks and then went to the shelter the next day and came home with two lovely boys.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Welcome,welcome! I love kitty's name! Ravens fan,are we? Cool! Event management? That's the TICKET! lol She sure looks happy! And it sounds like she's found a loving home. Tell your son we said hi!


----------



## NFLady (Aug 4, 2012)

Well it's been 5 days and I really enjoy have the cat around. But she is starting to show behavior that I'm not quite sure about. One moment she's in a great mood. Walking over to me, letting me pet her, sitting down, eating her food. In the next moment she's scratching at the door, hopping on all four legs and running around the house like it's a marathon. A few moments ago she got into a cabinet couldn't get out. Once I let her out she meowed to get into my bedroom and when I motioned for her to move she nipped at my feet. Is this normal behavior? I really don't want to have to use the water spray on her but I think it might be needed. Any other advice that you could provide me with training this cat or getting better results will be greatly appreciAtes. I really enjoy having her but my son returns on the 22nd and don't want the cat attacking him.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Could she be in heat? Has she already been spayed? Did she check out ok at the vet?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's an important question, but you should also know that cats have bursts of energy -- usually in the evening hours -- where they run around like crazy cats for no particular reason. That's to be expected. When Murphy up and runs out of the room, my husband always says, "Guess he had somewhere he had to be."

Once you've had him longer and understand all the routines, it'll be easier for you to know what's coming up and how to interpet it. In a case of them suddenly bolting around, I'd just get the heck out of their way. It usually doesn't last long. And if you know he's in that state, he's more excitable and probably has a higher likelihood of nipping at you. You gotta know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em, if you know what I mean.


----------



## NFLady (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! Someone in our apartment complex left her when they moved. Now she's all mine. A coworker told me about the energy. I'm going to stay clear and I'm glad I saw it and can give my son a heads up .


----------

